# udftools emergen nicht (amd64) [solved]

## tommy_d

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade, unter amd64 die udftools zu emergen. Sowohl das aktuelle Paket als auch das vorherige (sys-fs/udftools-1.0.0b-r6)

bricht ab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> In Funktion »open«,
> ...

 

Der Kernel ist  Version 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 , und gcc version 4.3.3 (Gentoo 4.3.3-r2).

udf-Unterstützung im Kernel ist gesetzt.

Hat jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Die udftools-1.0.0b-r6 habe ich auf meinem alten x86er System (gleicher PC, älterer Kernel und gcc) problemlos zum laufen gekriegt...

Gruss Thomas

P.S.: hier noch die emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 Last edited by tommy_d on Mon Jul 13, 2009 10:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zeus-cu

Hab ich bei google gefunden:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232100

Versuch mal die sys-fs/udftools-1.0.0b-r9 zu emergen.

Gruß

Klaus

----------

## tommy_d

hurra, das war's.  :Very Happy:   Vielen Dank!!!

----------

